# Help requested bell cord, firehose and pump



## Ted Nordin (Feb 27, 2008)

All, I'm adding some details to my B'mann Connie and could use some help. I know there is a method to make a realistic rope for bell etc but can't seem to find it. (Like my tools, probably right in front of me)

I switched cabs to Big Hauler but decided not to narrow the original cab floor so I needed some reason to have the extented floor. Mounted an air tank on one side and decided on a fire barrel and hose for the other. Has anyone invented or devised a method to resemble or approximate a longitudinally coiled fire hose? And nozzle?

Does anyone have a picture or idea for a pump on the barrel? Thanks in advance for all the great advice we novices get from this site.

Ted


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Ted 
I thought Bachmann used black thread for their bell cords at least it looks thread on my engines. 
I have used round black shoelaces for hoses but you could use brown or any other colour. The tip makes for a good nozzle. 
Maybe you could try forming your coil then treating it with white glue to hold it. or maybe you could somehow slip a thin wire down the center of the shoelace then bend it how you like. 
I don't know about a pump.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Ozark has a simplex pump. Would more likely been mounted on the tender tank deck tho. (tender deck was a good place to hose trackside fires from... plus a nice large water supply... 

bell and whistle rope can be made from thread or twisted strands of really thin copper wire.


----------



## Ted Nordin (Feb 27, 2008)

Todd, Great idea on the shoelace & nozzle. Obvious, when someone points it out. Thanks. 

The thread bell rope looks hokey to me (B'mann telling me something about my taste?) I tried twisting a strand of rope twine and then white glue but too rigid. I think the method is to spin some threads in a slow speed drill or dremel but not sure. Anyway, someone will come to the rescue.

Thanks for your great idea.

Ted


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Strip some srtranded wire, remove a few strands (10 or so) and twist them to form a rope. Stretch, paint, and voila! 










I paint it with tan paint, then come back once it dries with diluted black paint which pools into the strands and brings out the texture. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Ted Nordin (Feb 27, 2008)

Gentlemen, many thanks for your quick input. Kevin, great pic and ideas. Mik, of course you are correct about the pump and tender deck. I'll look into Ozark pump and then will probably move all to that deck. Todd, shoelace run tomorrow. Ted


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Easiest fix for bell rope is a guitar string. A wound 'G' is fine.For something a little more flexible then it is possible to buy nickel wound nylon strings.
One string does plenty.
Regards
David


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Ted Nordin on 23 Jul 2011 10:20 PM 
Gentlemen, many thanks for your quick input. Kevin, great pic and ideas. Mik, of course you are correct about the pump and tender deck. I'll look into Ozark pump and then will probably move all to that deck. Todd, shoelace run tomorrow. Ted
Dang I hope you haven't made that shoelace run yet!
Shoelaces won't lay very flat, but 'piping' will. From a fabric store I went to JoAnns for mine.
It's designe as a decorative trim and can be use empty or stuffed.
I made a simple reel and a slightly more complex nozzle for mine with mostly brass tubes, rods and a bit of sheet for the cone.
I also used the same piping for my hoses from the Aux water car/battery car. The flex wire insde keeps them round.




























The valve lever on the nozzle moves, while the double handles lets two men pull the hose out.
I stained the fire hose with dilute inks and the two battery car hoses with coffee.

Happy rails.

John


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

I've used shoelaces. Here's my Shay with a tennis shoelace used to replace the plastic hose that came with.










Best,
TJ


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

Using old 'trainers' shoelaces you can cut off the ferrules at the ends, than pull out the center; that allows the outer (woven) part to make a 'layflat' hose. Add some bits of tube at the ends to make to hose couplings. 



Here is a photo of a 4 wheel tank, showing the trainer lace hose on the end. The veficle itself is built on a Hartland chassis with a tin can as the basis of the tank.-










My bell cords are always made from twisted fuse wire and painted a tan color; that allows you to put a nice droop in the shape and it will hold it; I never find that thread looks right - it hasn't the 'mass' of a thicker cord alas.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Normally I use "buttonhole twist" thread for bell and whistle cords, but I suppose stranded wire can be made to droop better. I overcome the droop problem by drawing the thread through bees' wax before I attach it to the bell and whistle. I usually draw only one length of thread to use for both the bell and the whistle. I drill two small holes near the top front and back of the cap and pass the thread through both sets of holes. I usually tie on to the whistle first (most whistle levers do not move), then adjust the slack and tie on to the bell. Finally, I trim the excess thread from the bell lever knot.

I also use shoe laces for hose. I use Plastruct styrene tubing and Plastruct styrene rod for hose couplings. Nozzles are made from whatever is handy. I think I used the metal band from a small paint brush for one nozzle.




























Hope this helps,
David Meashey


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

this hose is a shoelace with antenna-cable terminals.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

For what it's worth having been a fireman for several years, the suction or intake hose (the hose that is used to pump water FROM a stream) can not be a soft hose, the pumps suction would cause the soft hose to collapse and no water would come out, also any air leak in the hose or any of the connections will also not allow the pump create the vacuum necessary to prime and pump water from a level below the pump....on the other hand the discharge hose can be a soft hose....


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I use used guitar strings--the bronzewound acoustic strings. The "G" or a wound "B." They have wrapping and they can be bent to drape


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I used plain old thread. Cut a piece more than 4 times the length you want, double it over and slip the bend through the bell pull. Pull it through to the middle and fold it over. Then take the bend and 2 ends in a drill and spin it till you get tired. Take the tension out carefully so it doesn't all ball up, and carefully work out any kinks. I used some thinned acrylic paint to give it some color. Looks nice.


----------

